# Itachi :  Jiraiya's Spy (manga)



## Hazuki (Jun 24, 2008)

hello i did  a parody on photoshop about jiraiya and itachi 

i didn't drawn it just use photpshop

read like the original japanese manga


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 24, 2008)

very interesting


----------



## -18 (Jun 24, 2008)

bloody awesome, sweet


----------



## Lust (Jun 24, 2008)

hmmm lol nice.


----------



## TheDamned (Jun 24, 2008)

I have to admit, it is quite good. Although jiraiya should be the one calling Itachi "sama".


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jun 24, 2008)

It's...interesting? Nice job on it.


----------



## Tefax (Jun 24, 2008)

hm....interesting, I'd like to see more


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 24, 2008)

Fucking blasphemy. King Itachi would NEVER refer to Jiraiya as "-sama." "-kun", maybe, but ONLY if Jiraiya is extremely lucky (lucky enough not to be referred to as "-chan" or "-tan" ). Hell, Jiraiya is lucky as long as King Itachi doesn't make him wear a dress.

Srsly, the idea of Itachi working for Jiraiya is...no. Just...no. It's unsettling, to say the least.

...

Decent editting, though. There are obvious spelling errors and some of the expressions look a bit off, but meh.


----------



## clador (Jun 25, 2008)

awesome job 
i like it


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 25, 2008)

Is there more to the story. I was actually anticipating more after that panel.

Nice job btw..


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks interesting, especially since you have portrayed Itachi with personality (the smirk).


----------



## Hazuki (Jun 25, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Is there more to the story. I was actually anticipating more after that panel.
> 
> Nice job btw..



actually i could do more pages , but it was just for fun 

for my futurs fanarts photoshops i wil do 3 or 4 pages per stories


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 25, 2008)

TheDamned said:


> I have to admit, it is quite good. Although jiraiya should be the one calling Itachi "sama".



even though Itachi is stronger, Jiraiya is his elder, and he respects those before him who have fought for peace.


----------



## Tserge (Jun 25, 2008)

Ehh, it was pretty good.


----------



## clador (Jun 26, 2008)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> even though Itachi is stronger, Jiraiya is his elder, and he respects those before him who have fought for peace.



even though jiraiya is stronger , i agree in konoha only naruto called jiraiya "ero sennin" the other called him "jiraiya sama" ( exept tsunade )


----------



## Disturbia (Jun 26, 2008)

cool


----------



## Cooli (Jun 26, 2008)

You'd think Itachi would be able to get more info


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 26, 2008)

It's pretty well put together. Good choice of panels too.


----------



## Soldier (Jun 26, 2008)

. Interesting . Shouldn't Ita know more if he...?


----------



## Hazuki (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks 




Kenshin Himura said:


> You'd think Itachi would be able to get more info






Kaimyou said:


> . Interesting . Shouldn't Ita know more if he...?



hum yes maybe , but in the manga jiraiya knew only pein's name and where he lives ( that why itachi did not say more information) 
and pein is very mysterious , i guess only madara, konan and zetsu are aware about his bodies


----------



## clador (Jun 30, 2008)

hum yes , pein would have been killed by jiraiya  if itachi would have tell him about his bodies and him


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 1, 2008)

Interesting concept, though I don't see how he will smuggle info behind Madara back...But god job nevertheless.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Jul 2, 2008)

awesome


----------



## geist101 (Oct 1, 2008)

you should add to the story man, but it was interesting none the less


----------



## jiraiyatsunade (May 17, 2009)

its cool


----------



## Izumi (May 17, 2009)

interesting!


----------



## RyuKen-O (May 17, 2009)

That is very unique.


----------



## Sunabozu (May 17, 2009)

i like the story bro! Itachi and Jiraiya together in one page is just awesome


----------



## Slacker (May 17, 2009)

I liked it, good job.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 24, 2009)

Nice dont give up yet, man! This is cool.


----------



## DarkRasengan (May 24, 2009)

Nikushimi said:


> Fucking blasphemy. King Itachi would NEVER refer to Jiraiya as "-sama." "-kun", maybe, but ONLY if Jiraiya is extremely lucky (lucky enough not to be referred to as "-chan" or "-tan" ). Hell, Jiraiya is lucky as long as King Itachi doesn't make him wear a dress.
> 
> Srsly, the idea of Itachi working for Jiraiya is...no. Just...no. It's unsettling, to say the least.
> 
> ...



More like working with not for.


----------



## I (May 26, 2009)

That's interesting, nice work in the same time.


----------



## Cronos (May 28, 2009)

more please!


----------



## Cirus (May 29, 2009)

Not bad peacing that together.  Though the black bars inbetween the peaces do make it look a little tacky.  Next time try making those a little smaller and it will look alot better.


----------

